# Counter Tops?



## SizzlininIN (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope this is the right forum to put this in if not I'm sure it'll find its way there 
What is the best counter top?  I'm looking for something beautiful.....preferably stone or stone like.  I want it to have beautiful edges and seamless if possible. I'm concerned about stains, scratches, chips, heat resistant. I've did a search but really haven't come up with anything.


----------



## BigDog (Nov 29, 2005)

From my tour through Le Cordon Bleu MSP, they have some marble tops in their cooking classrooms. Was told it's supposed to be better then stainless. 

My folks got some stuff I can't remember the name of, but I believe it began with a C. Some pricey stuff that's supposed to be dang near bullet proof. If I can remember it, I'll let you know.


----------



## mish (Nov 29, 2005)

Watched a show on HGTV, and if I recall there are glass countertops and backsplashes out now. Very pretty - and guessing very pricey. Poke around HGTV's site and look at kitchen shows and "I Want That."


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2005)

Each countertop material has its pluses and minuses.

Granite - is heat resistant, may or may not have seams depending on the sizes of your counters.  It will stain and requires regular treatment with a sealant liquid.

Silestone - factory made granite substitute = the same as granite except it's more stain resistant and does not require regular sealing.

Corian - not heat resistant, no seams.  Scratches can be sanded or buffed out.

Ceramic tile - grout between tiles can stain if not sealed. 

Concrete - a newer material for countertops.  Heat resistant, no seams, available in a variety of colors and patterns.  Prone to chipping.

Stainless - heat and stain resistant.  Will have seams.  Scratches can be buffed out.  Can dent.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 30, 2005)

I have granite and I would not change it for anything.  It's practical, durable and attractive.  

I have had in my old house and now in my new one and maintenance depending on the granite is minimal.  You gotta seal it but I never sealed mine after the original install and it is fine.  

I am an avid cook and I don't babysit my countertops and granite works well.  

There are other options as Andy mentioned as well but here is my perspective on the more common fads:

Silestone:  Quartz based and heat resitent and virtually maintenance free.  I just don't like the uniform look. 

Corian:  Not heat resistent but comes in a variety of colors.  Can scratch as well.  It is a good choice if you like a seamless integrated sink.  My opinon is that it's a lot of money and nothing more than a glorius laminate. 

Soapstone:  Does stain and needs to be oiled but very durable if you like an informal look.

Marble:  Not a good choice (except as a baking prep surface) because it is a calcium based stone and etches and stains easily.  

Stainless:  More of an industrial look and may be suitable for some kitchens

Butcher Block:  Durable and rustic.  Need to be oiled and sanded to keep it looking new. 

Tile:  Not a good choice.  Grout would get dirty and would need a lot of sealing. 

Laminate:  Good choice. Not high end but comes in a lot of colors.


----------



## Constance (Nov 30, 2005)

I have laminate, and after 20 years of use, it is wearing around the seams. But considering the cost, I'm well pleased with the performance. 
I would love to have granite countertops.


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, posting my two cents. When we redid the kitchen last year I chose Corian for a few reasons.

1. Seamless and undermount sink.
2. Colour choice
3. Very durable and any scratches buff out easily
4. Excellent guarantee and very repairable if I do something stupid.
5. I HATE tile or harder surface counters! I am a HUGE klutz and when we had tile counters and floors anything I dropped that didn't break when it hit the counter would bounce and break on the floor!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 30, 2005)

Sounds like Granite is what I need to look into then.  I'll do some further research on this one and see what I find.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 30, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Sounds like Granite is what I need to look into then. I'll do some further research on this one and see what I find. Thanks everyone!


 
Talk to a kitchen remodeling company, visit their showroom. They can show you samples what each material looks like and give you good and bad of each.


----------



## corazon (Nov 30, 2005)

We have a tile countertop, listen to everyone when they say it's not a good choice.  The grout can get very stained and is hard to clean, especially when flour turns to a paste.  Hopefully we will not be in this house for long...


----------



## JMediger (Nov 30, 2005)

My folks just built a new home and looked at both granite and silestone ... They went with the silestone simply because of care requirements which are none compared to granite.  My mom was also concerned about cracking with the granite if something were dropped or if it got to cold in the house while they were away (it's in northern WI).
It looks good but like Yakuta said, it is uniform.  They choose a nice stone look but it's not quite stone ... ya know?


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 30, 2005)

counter tops??? what are those???  lol  (seriously, grew up in houses without such things...cast iron sink n drain board combo hung on the wall, butler's pantry had a ledge, and stove was wide and had a space in the center.  Kitchen had room for a work table of old.)


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 30, 2005)

Two years ago we replaced our kitchen countertops and I did a whole bunch of research.

We are thrilled with the Flowstone countertops we chose.  They accurately matched the granite sample I took them so the patterns and colors are pretty much endless; there is only 1 seam and nobody can find it; they are difficult to scratch and easily cleaned with soft scrub.  The sink is made of the same material so there is no ledge - the cost of an  undermount sink was much higher.  They are completely non-porous and impervious to every stain I've hit them with - wine, coffee, tea, pomegranite juice - they just don't stain.  You can put pans on them directly out of the oven or just off the stove and they give you the sink cut outs to use as cutting boards - thing is they dull my knives horribly so I rarely use them.  My backsplashes are made of the same material and the look is nearly seamless.  They absorb heat very slowly and are cool to the touch making them ideal for working dough.  I have managed to put one little "divot" in the counter but I was trying to break a frozen steak apart with a knife and using a mallet!  Boy did I deserve that one! 

I chose not to get granite for many reasons but one big one is if you take a slice of granite - even sealed - and you put half a lemon on it mold will grow underneath.....YUCKY!!!!!  In addition the sealant is expensive and must be done about twice a year.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 30, 2005)

We chose solid surface when we had our kitchen remodeled 3 years ago, and at the recommendation of the contractor we went with Avonite, a Corian knockoff. It's the same quality (1/2" thick) as Corian at half the price. And they were offering a special for rounded edges with an inlay strip at no extra charge. We also went with the integrated sink for a smooth, seamless look that is easy to clean. We have 25' of countertop in the new kitchen, and the cost was less than almost anything but formica.

We have been very happy with the chioce we made, as it allowed us more lattitude (i.e. we spent more  $ ) on the cabinets, also something I highly recommend. Both of our families and most of our friends are jealous of our kitchen...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to explain the pros and cons of the countertops you have or have had......I truely appreciate it!  Corz....I have tile countertops in this rental apartment now and I can't stand them.  I had laminate in my old house.....we just never got around to changing the countertops there.  You've all given me wonderful information and a lot to absorb and research further.  I will have to take my list of your recommendations with me next time I go to the home improvement store.  Looks like we may be closing on a deal for another house.  Will be putting in a counter offer Friday and I'm certain it will go through.  We just have to hope the home inspection goes without a hitch. Thanks again everyone!


----------

